# 1985 K10 possible plow rig



## eclipse85k10 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been searching for a used plow for my 85 k10, or possibly replace it with a already equipped plow truck. The chevy has a built strong 350, 4spd and 4.10 gearing, I think it would be capable of pushing some snow real well, oh and my favorite for winter time feature in that truck, the heater cooks you out of that truck in no time!

I'll definitely be doing a steering box brace and currently have the trans out for a clutch. What kind of experience do you guys have with clutch wear and plowing? The 350 should be putting out about 325hp and debating on what clutch to put back in. Should I bother looking for a used plow to install on this truck or get a truck with a plow.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I plowed with an 85 K 10 for 10 years with an 8 foot diamond plow. I ate up 2 transmissions, blew 1 rear and cannot remember how many brake lines I replaced as well as front axle U-joints. You have to remember it has the weak corp. 12 bolt rear and dana 44 weakling in the front.

Bracing the steering box alone aint gonna cut it either. I cracked my frame in half at the front frame horns where the speedcast plow truck side mount bolts to the frame. I fixed it and beefed it up. I finally got rid of the truck cause it was just too far rotted. The engine is in a buddies truck still running strong. I sold the dump bed to some mexicans.

All is all I still kept up with the F-250s though.


----------



## eclipse85k10 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've seen the frame crack in the same spot on a friends 87 K20 with a plow, but the PO has dont a bad job welding on a Meyer mount to the frame. I'm mostly likely replacing the rear end with a 14bolt full floater. I've had the truck for 11 years and haven't babied it and it always did great in the snow for me. My dad has an old western on his 86 K30 crew cab and its seen a couple bad winters plowing a mountain dirt road and the plow is older than the truck and it took a beating. But I know the K30s have bigger frames than the k10/20s. 

My biggest gripe with getting another truck is, I've wanted a F350 crew cab for years and if I got rid of this old friend it would have to be for what I want. And I know I don't like plowing with a 4door long bed. My dads 86 is too much of a pain to maneuver being so long with the plow. Barely fits in his shop with the plow on.

I can imagine in the northeast what the rust on that truck looked like after plowing for 10 years. I got a half dollar sized hole in my cab corner and that's it.

I've only run across one reasonable used plow so far. Most of the deals I've seen are late 80s early 90s trucks with plows for a decent price. If I see one I like I may go that route instead.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Even though your truck is a 1/2 ton, I'd run a Fisher 8' HD minute mount on it, it will handle it. Your truck looks like it has a 4" lift kit on it, so you would need to modify the plow A frame to sit level, no big deal.

I have an 85 K20 with a 4" lift, I purchased a slightly used Fisher 8'6 HD minute mount 2 plow for $2500 with brand new push plates last fall. I think the newer plow was lighter than the old smaller speedcast plow that I had on the truck before. I have the same style push bar on my truck as yours and I still can hook on to the plow with it on.


----------



## eclipse85k10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I"ve been looking, haven't seen too much out here in the Northwest for sale, couple slightly used Boss plows going for 3 times the value of my truck.


----------

